
Zenefits Program Let Insurance Brokers Fake a Mandatory Training Course - uptown
http://www.buzzfeed.com/williamalden/zenefits-program-let-insurance-brokers-fake-training
======
minimaxir
BuzzFeed reporters are saying on Twitter they this incident is the root cause
for the weird firing. (And implied by Sacks' letter)

> _That was how executives discovered the Macro program, which Conrad had
> created based on a belief that 52 hours was too long to spend in training,
> the lawyer for Sacks said._

That's literally a joke you'd see on Silicon Valley.

------
hayksaakian
I find it hilarious that buzzfeed is actually a leader in investigative
reporting now.

I don't mean this sarcastically either, their investigative pieces are top
notch, but they can be biased or emotional sometimes.

